

What makes people cheat? [video] - febeling
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/dan_ariely_on_our_buggy_moral_code.html

======
tontoa4
Basic summary

* Most people cheat a little and more often compared to cheating a lot and less often.

* When reminded of morality, people cheat less.

* The greater the distance from cheating to reward the more likely people are to cheat.

~~~
amichail
Can we reduce piracy by having "morality reminders" in software? For example,
every once in a while, you could ask the user whether they paid for the app.
If they did not, you might tell them that piracy is not all that common and
that most people are actually more honest than they are.

~~~
bemmu
I was employed by a company that makes bible software, and they did exactly
this. Very rarely, while the user was reading the bible using this software,
it would pop up a dialog box reminding the user how wrong it is to copy
software illegally. They actually got people calling them and apologizing,
apparently in real agony over their sin. It must have seemed like a message
from god.

------
thorax
Here's an outline of some of Dan Ariely's studies which I keep in Instapaper
for when I need some extra fascinating topics to discuss with friends:

<http://bookoutlines.pbwiki.com/Predictably-Irrational>

------
fatbat
Wow, honestly I was just going to watch bits and pieces of this video to
"check out" the topic. Instead I got sucked in pretty quickly with his
stories/experiments/results.

It is fascinating that Dan Ariely studies society to the degree that he does.
Kind of comforting.

saved... /social_hacking_201/

